# How much does this truck weigh.



## ProEnterprises

Hi everyone, 
I am looking at a ford f450 dump truck. Just for financing purposes, does this truck weigh more or less that 2.5 tons? It is online, has no weight, and I am just not sure. Thanks a million!


----------



## BSDeality

a f450 is going to scale in @ well over 4 tons. my F350 SC/LB with the PSD is 8,000 empty.


----------



## timmy1

more

I'll bet you're at a 7500 pound tare. Almost 4 ton.


----------



## Milwaukee

my guess it would be 9,000-13,000 pounds


----------



## DCSpecial

All my F-450 dumps are around 10,000lbs empty...all are reg cab 4x2s, Diesel, with 9-11' dump body, and under bed toolbox.


----------



## JDiepstra

ProEnterprises;703833 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking at a ford f450 dump truck. Just for financing purposes, does this truck weigh more or less that 2.5 tons? It is online, has no weight, and I am just not sure. Thanks a million!


If you don't know that an F450 dump weights more than 5000lbs, I hope you will not be driving it!


----------



## QuadPlower

mine weighs 8500 and I have carried another 8000. Don't want to do that too often.


----------



## slappysdump

My 02 F350 Extended cab with a V-10 weighs about 8500 lbs w/o the snowplow.


----------



## stroker79

slappysdump;704071 said:


> My 02 F350 Extended cab with a V-10 weighs about 8500 lbs w/o the snowplow.


I bet the DOTs like weighing trucks on that scale!

I my 03 F-250 with the 7.3 and full of fuel weighs 7600#

You sure you were empty??

Mines also a Crew Cab


----------



## DCSpecial

My 07 F-350 Super Cab 6.0 PSD w/o a plow but with a toolbox full of tools/parts, and larger tires/wheels is 7930lbs empty.
Pick up truck, not a dump though.


----------



## Milwaukee

Our 01 F250 V10 supercrew cab with 8 foot bed weight close 7,650 that what it say on Title.


----------



## elite1msmith

lol, well my 96 dodge 2500 ctd, single rear... with plow , spreader, salt ...i got a scale of 14,200


id say the 450 , if its a dump... 11k easy


----------



## Turbodiesel

Should have a lite weight of approx. 4 ton


----------



## ford550

All my F550's weigh 10,000lbs empty. All are crew cab, diesel autos with 9' stake body dumps on them.


----------



## fisher guy

i took my 03 f-250 with the 6.0 power stroke and crew cab on the scales at the old mine i worked for and it was 7500 with a half tank of fuel i got the 32 gallon tank


----------



## fortydegnorth

If its an F-450 it likely has an upfitter bed on it, whether its a dump bed or flat bed they are heavy. I have an '06 F-350, standard cab, auto, diesel, 4x4, 9' airflo dump with fold down 19" sides and with me sitting in it it weighs #10,040.


----------



## bluerage94

I have an excursion with the 7.3 that is in the 8000lb range.
My 2007 F550 has the 6.0 and a 11ft mason dump body 4x4 (19,000GVW Truck) on a dump run it's weight coming off the scale is 10,500ish... Depending on fuel and who's in it.... That F450 depending on how it is outfitted could be about the same weight..... They are heavy trucks...(Compared to pickups and suv's)


----------



## Eronningen

stroker79;704082 said:


> I bet the DOTs like weighing trucks on that scale!
> 
> I my 03 F-250 with the 7.3 and full of fuel weighs 7600#
> 
> You sure you were empty??
> 
> Mines also a Crew Cab


My 01' and 06' F350's each weigh about 7650ish. diesels


----------



## purpleranger519

Around 8,750-9,000


----------



## ProEnterprises

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## VanceTrendov

DCSpecial;703872 said:


> All my F-450 dumps are around 10,000lbs empty...all are reg cab 4x2s, Diesel, with 9-11' dump body, and under bed toolbox.


I agree wih the 10K i have a 350 4x4 dump dry and i think it is 9300. its a 8foot box


----------



## WINTERGROUP

I think the gvw is 14500, 4500 legal capacity ?, atleaste 9k?


----------



## sp6x6

I have a 99 F250 lifted built flatbed,boxes,bumper,12000#s warn,lumber rack,and slip tank 9000 #s empty had to weight at scales for landfill hauling


----------

